# Cruze LTZ wheels with low pro



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

your wasting your time,youll never tuck rim with a 18,i can even tuck with 19s.its physically impossible,a smallertire will be good for turning and fender rubbing but you wont get near low enough to tuck rim,trust me ive tried lol


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ya I know I'm just trying to go low as much I can go u know what I mean 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

true,are you going for a oem stance look?spaceing the stock wheel out and such if so it will look prime.I wish i would have spaced my eco wheels out


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa I'm putting 5 mm spacer or 7 will see and plasti dip them gold and putting low pro so it's tuck nice and should look very good for oem u know 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yaaa I'm putting 5 mm spacer or 7 will see and plasti dip them gold and putting low pro so it's tuck nice and should look very good for oem u know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


 Whr do u plan to get spacers, i need to space my fronts 5 mm
Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Whr do u plan to get spacers, i need to space my fronts 5 mm
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


their a guy locally who makes wheel spacer so probably getting them from him


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

Im sure you know this but installing SMALLER tires than factory can lead to major issues. 215/35's are substantially smaller and have a much lower load rating.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

TODD2869 said:


> Im sure you know this but installing SMALLER tires than factory can lead to major issues. 215/35's are substantially smaller and have a much lower load rating.


What major issue, your speedo being off by 3 mph. Which is computerized so a simple retune will fix that

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ya that the only thing speedo being off and i don't really care about that tho 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> What major issue, your speedo being off by 3 mph. Which is computerized so a simple retune will fix that
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Check the load rating on a 225/45R-18 and compare that to the size you want to install. The load rating on a 225/45 is 91 which equals 1,391lbs. The 215/35 has a load rating of 84 which equals 1,102lbs. That is a major difference that will cause unsafe load conditions. 

I promise you car manufacturers match the load ratings to the vehicle for a reason.

Of course as long as you don't live around me I wont have to worry about you losing control and killing someone I know.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

TODD2869 said:


> Check the load rating on a 225/45R-18 and compare that to the size you want to install. The load rating on a 225/45 is 91 which equals 1,391lbs. The 215/35 has a load rating of 84 which equals 1,102lbs. That is a major difference that will cause unsafe load conditions.
> 
> I promise you car manufacturers match the load ratings to the vehicle for a reason.
> 
> Of course as long as you don't live around me I wont have to worry about you losing control and killing someone I know.


makes no sense at all what your saying,Are you saying we are going to tow with these cars lol,


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> makes no sense at all what your saying,Are you saying we are going to tow with these cars lol,


A couple of people do tow which I would never do

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> makes no sense at all what your saying,Are you saying we are going to tow with these cars lol,


Your response tells me you have a serious lack of knowledge when it comes to tires and proper load ratings.

Good luck.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Really now enlighten me then, cause its a car.ive never looked into load ratings because well it does t haul any weight around. Now if i was a 10 wheeler and you are trying to put small tire on and still hail 36 tons then i can understand but its a cruze that hauls maybe 2 ppl at a time which is maybe 300 lbs max

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

TODD2869 said:


> Your response tells me you have a serious lack of knowledge when it comes to tires and proper load ratings.
> 
> Good luck.


And just a fyi ive driven my car on a falken 512 215/45/17 for 8 months no problems, i beat the living **** out of them too.i have 225/35/19 now and im only 3000 miles in and they will not be. Pushed because i am slammed so no more taking turns

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

